# Appli jeu impossible à retirer de l'iphone



## cordialjack (23 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour tout le monde,
J'avais téléchargé une appli de jeu dénommée Battle Bears Free via iTunes pour mon iPhone 3Gs (à jour).
Désireux de la supprimer par la suite, j'ai suivi la procédure connue: appui long sur l'appli sur l'iPhone, jusqu'au vacillement des icônes et l'apparition de la petite X.
Un appui sur cette croix et l'appli jeu a disparu comme prévue.
Puis en connectant le tel sur mon MBP et ouvrant iTunes, je remarque dans l'onglet Apps relatant le contenu de mon tel, que ce jeu est toujours listé mais décoché.
Ce qui a pour conséquence qu'à chaque mise à jour du jeu, elle est de nouveau téléchargée dés la connexion du tel à mon MBP via iTunes.
J'ai eu beau stopper le téléchargement et supprimer la ligne.
Elle revient à chaque synchronisation...
Je ne peux la retirer du résumé de l'onglet Apps (qui la liste toujours décochée..)
J'ai laissé le téléchargement s'effectuer lors de la récente maj du jeu, recoché l'appli pour qu'elle se réinstalle lors de la synchro et réitéré la procédure de suppression par icône vascillante, puis éteint et rallumé l'iPhone.
Le jeu est toujours là (décoché mais tjrs listé...)
Comment me désaisir de cette appli jeu DÉFINITIVEMENT svp ?
Mon tel est à jour côté iOS (4.1)
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## arbaot (23 Octobre 2010)

Dans itunes colonne de gauche application selectionner l'app est  l'effacer (clic droit supprimer ou clavier back space puis confirmer avec le bouton placer dans la corbeille)


Quand tu fait la manip sur l'iBidule cela supprime l'app de sa memoire mais pas d'iTunes


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Octobre 2010)

Quand une application est décochée dans iTunes dans la liste des applications (onglet Applications), lors d'une synchro elle ne doit pas être transférée sur l'iPhone.

Perso, j'ai déjà supprimé des applications installées sur mon iPod Touch et ensuite, lors des synchro avec iTunes, elles ne sont jamais revenues sur mon iPod sans que je le veuille.


----------



## subsole (24 Octobre 2010)

arbaot a dit:


> Dans itunes colonne de gauche application selectionner l'app est  l'effacer (clic droit supprimer ou clavier back space puis confirmer avec le bouton placer dans la corbeille)
> 
> 
> Quand tu fait la manip sur l'iBidule cela supprime l'app de sa memoire mais pas d'iTunes





iDuck a dit:


> Quand une application est décochée dans iTunes dans la liste des applications (onglet Applications), lors d'une synchro elle ne doit pas être transférée sur l'iPhone.
> 
> Perso, j'ai déjà supprimé des applications installées sur mon iPod Touch et ensuite, lors des synchro avec iTunes, elles ne sont jamais revenues sur mon iPod sans que je le veuille.


Avec la solution d "arbaot" l'application est réellement effacée du Mac, alors qu'a la façon "iDuck" l'application est toujours sur le Mac. 
Perso, j'utilise la solution d "arbaot", plus définitive, inutile de laisser traîner sur le Mac une application dont on ne veut plus.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Octobre 2010)

subsole a dit:


> Avec la solution d "arbaot" l'application est réellement effacée du Mac, alors qu'a la façon "iDuck" l'application est toujours sur le Mac.
> Perso, j'utilise la solution d "arbaot", plus définitive, inutile de laisser traîner sur le Mac une application dont on ne veut plus.



Moi, je ne parlais que de la faire disparaître de l'iPhone. Mais si on veut en plus la faire disparaître d'iTunes, il faut effectivement faire ce que dit arbaot.


----------



## cordialjack (25 Octobre 2010)

Merci de vos réponses.
Je n'avais compris qu'il fallait l'ôter de la colonne "bibliothèque" rubrique "Application" dans iTunes...Bref, j'ai suivi votre recommandation et elle est, à priori, éradiquée après avoir vidée ma poubelle...
Moi je pensais naïvement qu'il fallait l'ôter de la colonne de gauche dans la rubrique "Iphone de Machin", puis onglet "Apps" et colonne sous le Menu "Synchroniser les Apps"...et évidemment je n'y parvenais point du tout...
Je précise m'avoir mal exprimé lorsque je relatais qu'elle se réinstallait à chaque maj de l'appli jeu. 
En fait, elle était toujours annoncée dispo à la maj, se téléchargeait automatiquement mais ne s'installait pas à nouveau vu que je l'avais décochée de la fameuse colonne citée plus haut...Mais ça m'irritait de perdre "du temps" de téléchargement inutilement..
Bon voilà, désolé de ma méconnaissance des us et coutumes de l'iphone...et encore merci pour votre indulgence et votre pédagogie.
J'avoue avoir déjà supprimé définitivement des apps testées (gratuite ou payante) que je n'ai plus du tout revues dans mes menus iphone ou itunes, c'est donc, que j'avais du déjà effectué la procédure conseillée "instinctivement" sans la mémoriser peut-être..?
Je n'ai donc pas vraiment d'excuses à mon côté néophyte concernant l'iPhone...
"Heureusement que ce forum existe" sera la conclusion à proclamer...!
Bien cordialement...


----------

